
Selling a B2B SaaS product in the U.S as a U.K company – A tax nightmare? - toni_erika
We have great traction in the U.K and have been experimenting with U.S markets for the last few months. The feedback has been great and we&#x27;re seeing early signs that it will be a great market to pursue.<p>However, I am conscious of what tax we will be responsible for.<p>From doing initial research, it seems I won&#x27;t have to register as a U.S business and pay any federal tax as we don&#x27;t have a &#x27;nexus&#x27; within the U.S. We won&#x27;t have an office or employees, everything will be operated from the U.K as it currently is.<p>It seems like the only tax we have to worry about is sales tax, however, quite a few states do not have sales tax on SaaS products.<p>If we are only focusing on these states that don&#x27;t have sales tax on SaaS and we don&#x27;t have a U.S nexus, are we good to go without worrying about tax?
======
sharemywin
I would get an opinion from an account and/or a lawyer.

~~~
toni_erika
Yes for sure. I'll wait for your response.

